# Bruce Pearl Out at Tennessee?



## EpicFailGuy

http://gary-parrish.blogs.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/6271764/28018503

Looks like the cheating (and a 30-point drubbing on National TV) did him in.


----------



## JonMatrix

They should have done this last fall, the distractions hung over this team for most of the season. They just looked helpless in the second half of the Michigan game.


----------



## Diable

They had probably decided to get rid of him before the tournament started, elsewise it seems unlikely that the AD would have hung him out like he did. I am assuming that there may well be more to this mess than is publicly known...And that they're hoping they can avoid something really severe from the NCAA by axing him.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Bruce Pearl is a really likable guy. It's a shame he lied because he might have saved his job otherwise. He put Tennessee basketball back on the map after years of mediocrity. They still underachieved come tournament time however. Its a shame a guy who was so great for the university like Bruce Pearl ended up having to go out like this.


----------



## Tom

They wanted to win games so they got this guy. They knew what was up. Good luck replacing him.


----------



## kansasalumn

who would you go get?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

You don't have to look to carefully to see that the only difference between Calipari and Pearl is that Pearl is enjoyable to watch as he does it..


----------



## HB

Well that and the fact that Cal gets the cream of the crop. Maybe G. Tech will go after him, provided they can afford it.


----------



## Diable

Don't think he could recruit to Tech. It's not easy because they have such a narrow and difficult curriculum. I'd guess he'd take the NC State job if they offered it and I suspect they might.


----------



## apelman42

Geaux Tigers said:


> Bruce Pearl is a really likable guy. It's a shame he lied because he might have saved his job otherwise. He put Tennessee basketball back on the map after years of mediocrity. They still underachieved come tournament time however. Its a shame a guy who was so great for the university like Bruce Pearl ended up having to go out like this.


In front of the cameras he may be a likable guy, but behind closed doors he's a lying, cheating SOB.

Just goes to show what goes around, comes around. This guy turned in Jimmy Collins when Jimmy was an assistant at Illinois and Bruce was an assistant at Iowa. Jimmy was doing something that wasn't entirely legal and Bruce snitched on him. Apparently Bruce was doing the same thing this whole time. What a ****ing hypocrit.

As for him landing a job any time soon, don't bet on it. For the next 3-5 years the school that wants to hire him has to show 'just cause' to the NCAA, proving that he's improved and he won't be a cheat again.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

apelman42 said:


> In front of the cameras he may be a likable guy, but behind closed doors he's a lying, cheating SOB.
> 
> Just goes to show what goes around, comes around. This guy turned in Jimmy Collins when Jimmy was an assistant at Illinois and Bruce was an assistant at Iowa. Apparently Jimmy was doing something that wasn't entirely legal and Bruce snitched on him. Apparently Bruce was doing the same thing this whole time. What a ****ing hypocrit.
> 
> As for him landing a job any time soon, don't bet on it. For the next 3-5 years the school that wants to hire him has to show 'just cause' to the NCAA, proving that he's improved and he won't be a cheat again.


Yes, that show cause order is a killer. Pretty much kills a coach, since a school that hires a coach under one has to show cause why they shouldn't get SMU'd if a problem child screws up again. 

Good catch on the Deon Thomasa fiasco.


----------



## HKF

I still like Bruce Pearl and they guy can win basketball games. I honestly don't care if coaches cheat because the NCAA rules are draconian and antiquated. They are still operating like today is 1930. As such, this will never stop so why even get upset at it. I wish Bradley could get top tier players to come to school there. 

I hope he gets another job, because the guy is a winner.


----------



## apelman42

HKF said:


> I still like Bruce Pearl and they guy can win basketball games. I honestly don't care if coaches cheat because the NCAA rules are draconian and antiquated. They are still operating like today is 1930. As such, this will never stop so why even get upset at it. I wish Bradley could get top tier players to come to school there.
> 
> I hope he gets another job, because the guy is a winner.


Rules are rules. Bo Ryan doesn't have a problem abiding by them and winning.

The NCAA should have no mercy when penalizing schools like USC with Tim Floyd and now Tennessee with Pearl. I say give them the SMU treatment like twisted mentioned, that will set a powerful example.


----------



## HKF

The problem is only schools like SMU, San Francisco and UL-Lafayette get penalized. Auburn has been cheating since the 60's and never gets anything other than a slap on the wrist. Look at what happened with Cam Newton. It's obvious he was getting paid. USC got a slap on the wrist too. They should have been barred for a decade, but they weren't. 

The NCAA doesn't hand out unilateral punishments.


----------



## Diable

There'll probably never be another death penalty because of how severe the effect was upon SMU. I only see evidence that there may be a Show Cause penalty on Pearl. I'd guess that the chances of this are less than 1 in 3 assuming that there's not furthere violations we've not heard about. No doubt that Pearl is more than a little sleazy, but as best I can recall the show cause penalty has only been used four or five times hasn't it. 

He didn't do what Floyd did, nor anything close to what Floyd did. Floyd didn't get a show cause penalty. Kelvin Sampson did the same thing repeatedly, pretty much begging for what he go. Then there was Dave Bliss who was involved in a criminal conspiracy, and two cases of coaches caught engaging in academic fraud. Now the Bozeman case is similar, in that he lied about a violation.


----------



## zagsfan20

He'll be an analyst with ESPN for a couple years and then probably pop up with another coaching gig in a year, or two. Let things subside a little.


----------



## Nimreitz

I wouldn't want him. He takes too many chances on kids and it blew up in his face at UT (and I think he landed UWM in a bit of hot water as well when he left). And it's not like he was under huge pressure at UWM or UT, and if he was it was self imposed pressure. I wouldn't want him anywhere.


----------



## HB

Supposedly Larry Frank might get the job.


----------



## xu95

I wish I could get fired from my job with a seven figure severance.

xu95


----------



## BlueBaron

I liked Pearl but I hear he is a huge *** hole away from the court. Jamie Dixon and Jay Wright have been mentioned as coaches UT is going after. I hear that Tubby Smith has shown interest also...


----------



## Diable

Tubby Smith would be a good hire


----------



## HB

Yup, even he should know he's wasting time at MN


----------



## EpicFailGuy

http://gary-parrish.blogs.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/6271764/28114215

Looks like Cuonzo Martin is stepping into the BCS.


----------



## HKF

It's gonna be rough sledding for Cuonzo, because that team is going to be bad for a few years. Tobias Harris is gone. Hopefully the Tennessee faithful has a little patience. Cuonzo's a good coach.


----------



## Tom

He is a smart guy who gets guys ready to play.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

I'm a big fan of Cuonzo from his days at East Side....he's up for a challenge, but I'm not sure if he's up for this one. I'm surprised Tennessee moved so quickly on him.


----------



## bball2223

BustedDreams49 said:


> I'm a big fan of Cuonzo from his days at East Side....he's up for a challenge, but I'm not sure if he's up for this one. I'm surprised Tennessee moved so quickly on him.


Me too, not just on Cuonzo, but on hiring a coach this quick in general. He seems like a good hire though. He was Painter's ace recruiter, while at Purdue and I believe he is the one who helped shore up the Hummel, Moore and Johnson class of 2007 for the Boilermakers. It's going to take some time, but I think he can do big things for Tennessee. 

In a couple years some major program looking for a good coach should be knocking on Pearls door. He got caught cheating, which is on him, but recruiting is a dirty game nowadays. Everyone cheats, he just happened to get caught. He is a pretty damn good coach though and he wins ball games, someone is going to take a chance on him in the near future.


----------



## Diable

No clue if this is true, but my brother says the local tv is saying that Billy Donovan is in Raleigh talking to NC State


----------



## JuniorNoboa

The NC State AD needs a reality check.


----------



## ATLien

Apparently, the Tennessee AD is not letting incoming recruits who signed an LOI out of their commitment. Not a huge deal, but kinda classless.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Who is worse than the UT AD right now?


----------



## EpicFailGuy

ATLien said:


> Apparently, the Tennessee AD is not letting incoming recruits who signed an LOI out of their commitment. Not a huge deal, but kinda classless.


Mike Hamilton needs to get canned as well. All the violative coaches (Pearl/Kiffin) were hired under his watch.


----------



## Diable

I don't see why anyone ever lets their kid sign an LOI unless they're just lucky to get a scholarship. It doesn't do anything to help the player. It's more or less signing yourself into indentured servitude without even getting a payday loan. Entire concept is designed exclusively to serve the interests of one party at the expense of the other.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Diable said:


> I don't see why anyone ever lets their kid sign an LOI unless they're just lucky to get a scholarship. It doesn't do anything to help the player. It's more or less signing yourself into indentured servitude without even getting a payday loan. Entire concept is designed exclusively to serve the interests of one party at the expense of the other.


I totally agree here. Of course, they are finally letting kids out of LOIs if the coach that recruited them leaves. Kind of like urinating on a forest fire, but it's something I guess.


----------



## bball2223

http://www.zagsblog.com/2011/08/02/report-pearl-to-interview-with-d-leagues-texas-legends/

Pearl to the D-League? :laugh:


----------



## BlueBaron

Wow... it will only be until the heat from the NCAA dies down. He will coach in the NCAA again soon.


----------



## kansasalumn

bball2223 said:


> http://www.zagsblog.com/2011/08/02/report-pearl-to-interview-with-d-leagues-texas-legends/
> 
> Pearl to the D-League? :laugh:


why is that funny? I think it wuold be more funny if he went down to HS or Jr HS coaching

I would fig he would coach for D League, NAIA, or Assistant in the NBA after what happned so it is expected


----------



## EpicFailGuy

It'd be perfect. Pearl is a d-bag, so it fits.


----------

